
Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica – Isaac Newton (English Translation) [pdf] - lisper
https://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/Rarebook_treasures/QA803A451846.PDF
======
RingwormOne
How revolutionary was this when published?

~~~
lainon
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/newton-
principia/#OveImpW...](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/newton-
principia/#OveImpWor)

